# Bought A Few Tools



## ogberi (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi All, 

Just got back from what I feel was a productive Craigslist shopping trip, and got the newly purchased stuff put in the garage.  

I purchased this awesome Kennedy roll-around toolbox, which came with a surface plate.  The surface plate even has a cover!  But, as the adage goes, you can't have everything.  The drawers don't ride on ball bearing slides, and a few of them take some effort to open and close.  And while the box rolls easily enough, it's a bit of a bear to get moving. 



However, I think that may be due to the half ton of tools and tooling that came with it....  No, seriously.  My poor little Toyota Tacoma had some serious rear end squat going on once we had loaded everything into the bed.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




So, without further delay, allow me to don my Asbestos longjohns, and present the tool porn.  I put all the images in as thumbnails, click to embiggen.  

































As you can see from the "unloaded" picture, there was a very considerable amount of weight involved.  I unloaded the box with my shiny new 2 ton engine hoist, and it went smoothly and safely.  I then replaced the drawers, except for the bottom one (with the height gauge and all the blocks), which I emptied first.  

A bit of background - The gentleman I purchased this from is a retired tool and die maker.  The box contains all sorts of goodies for measuring, inspecting, and setup.  Most all of the items in the box are high-end, big-name.  The micrometers are Mituyoto, the dial calipers are Brown and Sharpe.  Most all of the cutting tools (taps, reamers, *GOBS* of carbide tooling, and even some cermet) are high-end stuff.  Niagra, Putnam, and so on.  Even the "cheap" import stuff is darn nice!  The cheapest item I found in there is a Horrible Fright dial indicator on a mag base.  He laughed and said that it was used on the presses when testing the dies, because it was better to crush $30 worth of import than $300 worth of Starrett.  

A lot of the setup tooling is home-made by him.  I'll be honest.  The fit, finish, and workmanship is superb.  The last picture, of the quick-adjust vice, is his work.  You flip a lever, slide the bar, then drop the lever and tighten it up.  The angle blocks, all the V blocks except the adjustable one, most of the rectangular setup blocks, he made.  I've checked them on the surface plate, using my new toys, and found they're darn near dead-nuts perfect.  I suppose that's what you can accomplish with skill, and machines designed to make dies the size of a dinner table.  

I still have to inventory the box, both out of curiosity and for insurance purposes, and I'll post that inventory here.  But I can say this much - This was a working man's box.  Starrett, Brown and Sharpe, Fowler, Mituyoto, Niagra, Putnam, Kennedy...  Dang.  

So, it seems that in one fell swoop, I have managed to not only *VERY* nicely equip my shop, but I have cleared most of my "have to have" and "want to have" lists.  I have measuring tools, inspection tools, cutting tools, layout, setup, workholding, manhandling, and pounding tools.  There's still a lot that I need and want, but this was too good of a deal to pass up.  I sincerely hope that I didn't snatch this out from under a fellow forum member, and if i did, I hope there are no hard feelings.  

All in all, I feel that I got a pretty good deal for the $2,500 that I scrambled to get together for this.  Yea?  Nay?


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 13, 2016)

All I can say is you suck! I am so jealous, you can probably see the green in my typing even. Awesome score!
Dave


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice haul!  And..........................


----------



## A618fan2 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow - I'd throw my stuff away for that haul!  Nice gets.  

John


----------



## dlane (Jan 13, 2016)

Two good pics


----------



## Milehimachine (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice box, I have a similar one to yours my father left me when he passed away.  He owned his for over 30 years and I look to have it for another 30.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice haul!

In the pic between the reamers/end mills drawer and the sanding/grinding drawer, what are the steel circles welded to stems?


----------



## turnitupper (Jan 14, 2016)

Lucky bastard!
I can't think of a superlative of SUCK that would do justice to this score.
Well done you bushranger.
 John.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 14, 2016)

I was wondering what this strange wind to the East was, I could feel the suction  all the way from Texas!

Nice score.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## rmack898 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice haul. 
The orange clamps look interesting, is there any manufacturer or part # on them?


----------



## ogberi (Jan 14, 2016)

planeflyer21 said:


> Very nice haul!
> 
> In the pic between the reamers/end mills drawer and the sanding/grinding drawer, what are the steel circles welded to stems?




Those are lifting rings for handling large dies.  Not sure what I'll use them for, as I don't foresee myself machining 700lb slabs of tool steel in my garage, but as with any lifting implement, you hang on to 'em.  because someday, you'll run into a situation that they'll be perfect for.


----------



## ogberi (Jan 14, 2016)

rmack898 said:


> Nice haul.
> The orange clamps look interesting, is there any manufacturer or part # on them?


Those are Carver clamps.  First I'd ever seen of them.  The movable jaw slides up and down the bar, and engages the detents.  The twist handle causes the movable jaw to pivot, applying pressure to the workpiece.  Much more clamping force than a traditional bar clamp.  Here's some more info:
http://carver.co.uk/products/carver-welding-clamps/rack-clamps/


----------



## tomh (Jan 14, 2016)

WOW  yes YOU SUCK.
That's a nice haul    Is it possible to replace the drawer guides with a ball bearing guides on the box?
That looks a lot like my taco   same color and all,  mine has the squats also.  But its so much easier on gas and easier to maneuver in tight places  than the super duty


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 14, 2016)

Take out the drawers and clean and lube the slides.  Check for bending and other damage and repair as necessary.  That should make them slide better.  Try not to overload the drawers more than double their ratings...   8^)

Good haul.  BTW, YOU SUCK!


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 14, 2016)

I suggest you chain yourself to that tool box, so that the suction doesn't drag you away...


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 14, 2016)

Good to be in the right place at the right time. Looks like money very well spent to me. OK, OK, YOU SUCK !!! Mike


----------



## MachGeek (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome haul - you are a lucky guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 14, 2016)

Great haul oh


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 14, 2016)

Color me green with envy!  

You SCOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRREEDDDD!  Congrats.


----------



## kvt (Jan 14, 2016)

Great for you, the that sucks for the rest of us.


----------



## brino (Jan 14, 2016)

Holy crap!

All the accessories in that load way out-does what I have collected over ~20 years. Wow!
I too am jealous but I am a big enough man to say well done; Congratulations!



ogberi said:


> and got the newly purchased stuff put in the garage.



Hold on...wait, You got room for all that too?




-brino


----------



## ogberi (Jan 15, 2016)

Man, I almost feel bad posting this.    Almost.

Today when I was leaving work, one of my co-workers, Brad, waved me over to his car.  

And handed me this.





One of his friends is moving back to North Carolina, and was clearing out the garage.  He told Brad to come haul off whatever he wanted, mostly woodworking tools.  However, Brad knows I'm a hobby machinist, and his friend's dad was a machinist.  This, and some other items were on a shelf.  Brad's bringing the rest of it to me on Monday, not much stuff, but he left this in his car because it's fairly weighty.   Brad fully understands that you never turn down free tools, and I was pleased as heck that he thought of me when he saw this and found out the guy's dad was a machinist.  It's a bit crunky and needs some scotch-brite love, but it's been sitting on that shelf, wrapped in an oily rag, for years.  And the price was right.  Yeah. Free.  I'm taking in a 12 pack of his favorite beer on Monday.   It's in darn nice condition, and once cleaned up, will look nice in that Kennedy.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 15, 2016)

And now even more.  You are getting pretty well tooled up.   It's taken me years to acquire all the stuff that you got in the last week.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 15, 2016)

ogberi said:


> Man, I almost feel bad posting this.    Almost.
> 
> Today when I was leaving work, one of my co-workers, Brad, waved me over to his car.
> 
> ...




 If it would make you feel better you could send some of that stuff to me.  Just trying to help a fellow member out.


----------



## hman (Jan 16, 2016)

OVER two grand, and you only got two Kan Twists????  I think you got took, big-time!






-NOT- 
(note how green my text is).  Great score!


----------



## Techie1961 (Jan 16, 2016)

I don't even know you and yet I hate you. Haha! You suck!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 16, 2016)

I hope you step in a mud hole!  Ha Ha!  Congratulations!


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 17, 2016)

Have you been doing any work with your Taig lately?


Chip


----------



## timvercoe (Jan 19, 2016)

I have to agree with what has been stated above........You  .............so ...............on.................My own thoughts are:   NICE,  NICE,  NICE!


----------



## ogberi (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi All, 

Finally had a chance to sort through the tooling that my friend Brad got for me.  From what he described, it was 'junk', and it was rattling around in a toolbox when he brought it to me.  I cringed a bit, then cringed a lot, but nothing is banged up too badly. Some useful and interesting stuff in there.  



Of note are a Lufkin 1-2 micrometer, two Brown and Sharpe 0-1 micrometers, a JT Sloomb(hard to read) 2-3" micrometer, a Starrett No.14 2 1/2" toolmaker's square, No 494A machinist's buttons, A No. 4 Thread gauge, No 272A Radius gauges, No 298A depth square (sans scales, but I think I have some that'll fit), Union tool thread gauge, Goodell-Pratt feeler gauges, two small Starrett V blocks, some un-marked parallels and setup blocks, An old Ideal Tool indicator (the one with the little needle that moves, very cool and works smoothly), some drills, taps, and center drills.  There's a right-angle attachment for a dial indicator, but it only has "A9-R1" on it.  Seems usable.  Some vice jaws, a bolt-down V block, and a very, very curious item.  

In the picture, just above the rightmost B&S 0-1" micrometer, you can see a double-triangular block.  Took me a moment to figure out what it is.  It's a vice block.  The two halves pivot in the middle, to allow for misalignment of a not-quite-square part in the vice.  It's home-made, extremely good quality, made on 2-5-55.  

The scale with the notch on the end (left most, bottom left corner) has some other notches in it, all seemingly deliberately cut.  I get the feeling someone did that while doing a massive run of parts, to essentially make it a go-nogo gauge of sufficient accuracy.  

Also, my neighbor across the street snagged this for me at a thrift shop here locally.  It's awesome, because I needed a new hat. 



Bad news is I still haven't had time to get out in the shop and make chips.  Too much going on still, and by the time I'm done with all the 'have to do' stuff, it's generally roundabout 9:30pm on the weeknights.  I get up at 5am, and need all the sleep I can get.  Weekends are usually taken up with upkeep on the house and property, although tomorrow I'll be pouring beer at a fundraiser event down in St. Pete.  Not really up to it, but I did promise my buddy I'd be there, so I'll be there with a smile on and enjoy it.  One of these days I'll get some time for myself, and will be able to finish organizing the shop.  Just feels weird to have some good luck for a change, and it's nice that so far this year has been loads better than last year.


----------



## brino (Jan 30, 2016)

I think my Dad had the exact same Craftsman toolbox. 
You deserve some good luck.
May it last a lifetime!
-brino


----------



## ogberi (Feb 29, 2016)

Went to the Florida Flywheelers antique tractor and engine show, and stopped by the consignment tent.  Picked up a nearly new hand tapping machine (import, but serviceable) and a Scarlett pin punch for the princely sum of $45.  There is some surface rust on the tapping machine, but that'll clean up nicely.  Has all the collets that it is supposed to, most still unopened from their little plastic bags.    LMS has the same one for $145, so I think I did okay.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 29, 2016)

Might be time to buy a lottery ticket. Mike


----------



## master of none (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey Shad,All I got to say is you must of done something very good in your past life,that's fantastic haul if I had seen that on Craiglist I would have beg,borrowed or stole to buy that,great find I'm sure you deserve it and by the way I still have your tie down straps let me know when you'll be home and I'll drop them off. Rick


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'd keep that stuff and give away what I have now.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice finds. 
The one you can't read is probably JT Slocum, good stuff back in the day


----------

